# what flies for bluegill?



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

What flies would be best to try for bluegill in a small lake this time of year?
Tried a variety (dry, nymph, small streamer) and came up empty the last couple of tries (except for one 10" largemouth bass yesterday). Surface temps in the mid-60s now.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Poppers! Still!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Small poppers are always a winner, but my personal favorite is a black ant. I've caught more gills on it than anything else I've tried. It's amazing they can even see it, let alone fight over who's gonna smash it!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My #1 subsurface fly for gills has been a #12 black birds next nymph. Easy tie, pretty durable, and very buggy. A close #2 would be a small yellow woolly worm wet fly in #12 or #14.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Bully's BlueGill Spider has become my personal favorite.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

any small fly =)


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Chernobyl Ant - or any other flies that float and have legs!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Wasn't sure what a bird's nest nymph was so I googled it and watched a youtube video. Tied a couple #16s to try.
Went to the lake this evening and on the first cast with the bird's nest hooked (landed & released) a 7" gill, which is good for that lake.
Very windy this evening so I didn't stay long, but at least I caught the intended species.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Small surface flies are the most fun, to me, but if I'm trying to fill a frying pan I use small wets like a McGinty, or something similar but of different colors.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

One that smoked gills an sunfishs today. McGinty's!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> One that smoked gills an sunfishs today. McGinty's!


Looked like a good fly pattern to add, so I tied a couple.

Didn't work for me to catch bluegill(s). 

It did sucker a green sunfish, though!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Its still a good pattern no doubt. Wher did you go fish at? Gonna try to head down during the week in trhe Hills for a few if weather is decent enough.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

That one was at a secret spot (Adams Lake). 


Guess it isn't so secret anymore........... 
The fishing has been slow here for a couple weeks now, but I'm hopeful it will pick up again before winter sets in.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Yellow woolly worm, red butt epoxy ant, white foam spider & black foam beetle. With those 4 patterns, I am very well armed for 'gills from Spring through Fall.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love tossing some griffins gnats at them! size 16 or 14 or so. top water action at its best! if you are fishing wet flies try a size 12 or so all black dubbed body with some copper ribbing or flash ribbing and some black partridge or whatever hackle you use for your wet flies for the hackle. a great all around bug pattern. here is another example of the pattern. its called a partridge and orange. also just a foam spider or ant works. come to think of it I think just about anything works for gills...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

whatever you prefer,really,but my favorite is one of the simplest ties...hook size anywhere from 12-18,thread to match the color your tying,and a piece of small neck hackle in any color,Ive found this light brownish color to be most productive,you can fish it on top and watch them smack it,slow strip it underneath,or if your fishing the redds just dip it,let it sink down,twitch it,and they inhale it 99.9% of the time,trust me,even though its designed to be a "dry-fly" you can adapt to the conditions and fish it many ways,without changing flies,thats why,in my opinion this fly can be killer on the water....S.F.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I love tossing some griffins gnats at them! size 16 or 14 or so. top water action at its best! if you are fishing wet flies try a size 12 or so all black dubbed body with some copper ribbing or flash ribbing and some black partridge or whatever hackle you use for your wet flies for the hackle. a great all around bug pattern. here is another example of the pattern. its called a partridge and orange. also just a foam spider or ant works. come to think of it I think just about anything works for gills...


That soft hackle there rocks for trouts!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing has beaten my ant for productivity. 





























It's been a while since I got into'm. Will have to hit it up before it freezes.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Thinking the same thing, Fallen. There's a pod with massive gills I'd like to fish one more time before it gets too frosty outside, just have to find the time to do it!


----------

